
Man's Search for Meaning - michaelsbradley
https://archive.org/details/MansSearchForMeaning-English
======
telot1
This book changed my life when I read it as an impressionable young man. I
think all people could benefit from Viktor's words. Big up to the archive.org
crew once again, they never cease to amaze me.

------
pacuna
I'm not sure why this is here but it's a great reading

~~~
dovdovdov
Since our live is projected to become less occupied by work, these topics will
come up more often.

------
derivagral
Not OP, but a similar author in this vein is Erich Fromm [1]. Some of his
earlier english works (Sane Society, Escape from Freedom) I found useful to
read when I was also reading Frankl.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erich_Fromm#Later_works_in_Eng...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erich_Fromm#Later_works_in_English)

